# Where can I buy slingshots?



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

I own 4, I know only 3 sources which have mostly generic slingshots. Ebay, Amazon and of course Aliexpress. Do any of you know any dedicated sites for slingshots that have good prices?

Thanks!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Pocket Predator an Simple Shot. Both of these vendors support this forum.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

You could also post what you're looking for in the Wanted section of this forum.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Simpleshot, pocket predator for the US then you got websites like GZK China, snipersling, slingshooting from China


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Saunders Archery - classic wrist rockets and some very innovative progeny including the Pro X and the Wing (my favorite slingshot). Clod Poppers clay ammo are the best clay ammo I have shot - consistent in size and weight.

Prices tend to be relative - you get what you pay for. I would rather buy quality and pay once, then to repeatedly buy inferior products.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

https://slingshotforum.com/user/41216-island-made/

As fine a slingshot as a man could ask for....


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Island made. - Joey J5 Lujan. Is a couple of awesome builders.


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Pocket Predator an Simple Shot. Both of these vendors support this forum.





andypandy1 said:


> Simpleshot, pocket predator for the US then you got websites like GZK China, snipersling, slingshooting from China


Thanks guys! Ill check those out


----------



## Mr.Dangerous (Nov 29, 2020)

StringSlap said:


> You could also post what you're looking for in the Wanted section of this forum.


Yes I have checked the section.



Tobor8Man said:


> Saunders Archery - classic wrist rockets and some very innovative progeny including the Pro X and the Wing (my favorite slingshot). Clod Poppers clay ammo are the best clay ammo I have shot - consistent in size and weight.
> 
> Prices tend to be relative - you get what you pay for. I would rather buy quality and pay once, then to repeatedly buy inferior products.


oooo sounds nice, Ill check that out.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

You may like the Saunders' Wing - shoots like a wrist-braced slingshot but no wrist brace, so it is legal for you in NY (wrist-braced slingshots are banned in NY)

I started a pass-along w/ the Wing. Look for the Saunders Wing Pass-Along thread in the general discussion. Add a post w/ "I'm in" and I will add you to the pass-along list.


----------

